# Another Acronym...



## Jace (Jun 6, 2022)

JOMO 
(JOE-MOE) 
Verb 

You've probably heard of FOMO...the fear of missing out.

This is the opposite - when you're happy _to stay *in *_when others are going out..

*J*oy *O*f *M*issuing *O*ut

Sometimes we just feel like that, right? 

Invited..but think otherwise .....Do tell!


----------



## Jace (Jun 9, 2022)

To go, or not to go...that is the question


----------



## Jace (Jun 12, 2022)

Today might be the day!


----------



## Jeni (Jun 14, 2022)

I hate this Crap of making everything an acronym ...... 
if fact if someone speaks to me with one of these i ignore them ....... 

I find Joy in most of the situations/ invitations that i turn down............... as other participants seem very willing  to share what a fiasco the event was.  
usually one can tell by who hosts and the level of hype they try to portray to entice people to come.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2022)

Jace said:


> JOMO
> (JOE-MOE)
> Verb
> 
> ...


*Missuing ? *..now that IS something new...


----------



## Jace (Jun 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> *Missuing ? *..now that IS something new...


Good catch...finger fumble


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 14, 2022)

Acronyms?  Don't care for them myself.  I never understood why some who use them follow it, in parenthesis, with the words spelled out. 

 I once belonged to an organization that had a monthly newsletter.  The author of the letter used acronyms in almost sentence and each was always spelled out in parenthesis following which made it very annoying to read and the NL (newsletter) much longer than necessary.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 14, 2022)

I don't mind them, of course I don't know what half of them mean.  I don't text. 
I will go and check to see if there is a thread that lists them all.  I am in the mood for a good read and I might learn something.


----------



## win231 (Jun 14, 2022)

Jeni said:


> I hate this Crap of making everything an acronym ......
> if fact if someone speaks to me with one of these i ignore them .......
> 
> I find Joy in most of the situations/ invitations that i turn down............... as other participants seem very willing  to share what a fiasco the event was.
> usually one can tell by who hosts and the level of hype they try to portray to entice people to come.


YDU Say That?


----------

